# Jake hiking and swimming at 11!



## ButtStripe (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey all,
 Just wanted to share a video of Jacob going for a recent hike/swim. He is 11 y/o and he does have hip dysplasia and degenerative myelopathy, but you would never know it! Not as sure footed as he used to be as you can see when he slips, but rest assured he really doesn't know the difference. When we got home, instead of wanting to sleep, he wanted to play ball! Enjoy!

Jake and Sushi Swimming - YouTube

Jacob- 11 y/o GSD
Sushi- 4 y/o Yoranian


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting this video, it was very heartwarming to watch

I would not have guessed this was a 11 year old GSD, he looks great.

I love that even with his HD & DM you let him enjoy what he likes, hanging out, swimming & getting sticks out of the water He's happy, you can tell.


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Awsome so nice to see. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jake is very lucky you are his human, what a happy dog!! Great video :thumbup:


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

He looks like a happy boy!


----------

